# St. Patrick's Day Desserts?



## SDRecipeGirl (Feb 21, 2007)

*Hi,
Need some good suggestions for what to serve as a dessert with my St. Patrick's Day dinner.  Any suggestions for recipes for cake, pie, etc?

Thanks!
Lori*


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 21, 2007)

We just do large Irish Coffees with lot's of fresh whipped cream.


----------

